# what does it look like



## Roberts11 (Jul 16, 2009)

can anyone tell me what this stuff ends up looking like


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

It ends up looking just like a plastisol screen printed shirt. Here are a few pics in this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-crossover-diary-heat-press-newbie/t13454.html#post86511


----------

